

Quantum Experiment Shows How Time ‘Emerges’ from Entanglement - kentuckyfc
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/d5d3dc850933

======
Houshalter
I admit I haven't learned the subject and there is a lot I don't know, but the
few things I have learned about quantum physics _terrify_ me.

